# Minnie Mouse Hat



## ChewyTart

I did it two ways, I ended up liking the polka dots best.. I learned the ears and bow for this project.


----------



## Wednesday

Oh, that is so cute! Good job!


----------



## bonster

Both are cute but I will say I agree that the polka dots are cuter.


----------



## diane403

ChewyTart said:


> I did it two ways, I ended up liking the polka dots best.. I learned the ears and bow for this project.


Very cute


----------



## Justme

Love the one with the dots the best. Do you have a pattern source for this or did you just make it up? Would love the pattern for my granddaughter.


----------



## ChewyTart

I just did a standard knit and purl hat with brim..brim in pink and the rest in black I used red heart shimmer yarn and I held 2 together for the pink and 3 together for the black
I used this link for the bow, But I altered the pattern for size.. For this hat I did 15 pegs for 12 rows, which is perfect for an infant hat but if I were to do a toddler hat again I would do 18 pegs and 15 rows..
http://thismomentisgood.blogspot.com/2013/11/loom-knit-bows.html

For the ears I used this tut, but I did 12 pegs and 8 rows (for an infant I would do 6 rows)
http://connected2christ.com/2011/06/loom-knit-bear-mouse-or-monkey-ear-tutorial/



Justme said:


> Love the one with the dots the best. Do you have a pattern source for this or did you just make it up? Would love the pattern for my granddaughter.


----------



## Buttons

This is sooooo adorable. Thank yo for the link to both.


----------



## cabbagehome

Very cute.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very nice... they are so cute...


----------



## scat9019

Perfctly done!!!<3it,
Yo ma try also do the brim using an elastic headband in red.
Just pass the yarn through the holes in the border making loops.Put the loops in the loom and continue knitting in the round.This way is perfect for infants and toddlers.


----------

